# My SF Axiom+L 21" Riser Has Arrived (specs/pix/assy/initial opine)



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Price @ LAS: $139.99

Product Description:

• A smart engineered riser designed for youth and short draw length archers
• Offers lateral limb adjustment
• Features an adjustable clicker extension and dual rest/plunger holes
• Includes Axiom magnetic arrow rest and cushion plunger
• Standard ILF compatible
• Length: 21"
• Mass Weight: 2.11 lbs.
• Available in Right Hand only

And now on with it...and I guess I should preface this by first admitting that....

I don't think I ever been quite so excited about receiving any archery related product that was priced well below what I've paid for a dozen premium grade arrows in the past and I simply couldn't believe what SF was claiming to offer through LAS for a meager $140...I mean heck...you'd be hard pressed to luck into a well used excel riser for that price point let alone a brand new and newly released 21" ILF riser...then toss in things the excel doesn't have such as recessed limb pockets complete with an LLA system, magnetic flipper rest, plunger button, extended clicker post and even includes all necessary hex keys?...for $139.99?...and all on a heavily deflexed 21" ILF riser?....are you kidding me?...so yeah...I jumped on one and it's a leap I'm glad I took.....










and how is it possible that you get a Q.C. S/N'ed riser for that sort of money?...










Well?.."Made In China"...that's how...but nevertheless guided and directed by SF engineers using "Smart Engineering"...and now that I had gotten it out of the box and unwrapped?...it was time to handle it a bit and check things out...one thing of which was to give it my "Knife Hand Balance Test"....and it passed....










so now it was time to put some limbs on it but before I did?....(and since it was raining out anyways)...I decided to familiarize myself with it's limb bolt system which was far different than any I've encountered...(in my limited experience as of yet)...so I completely removed the entire limb bolt assembly...(yes...you heard me right...it's "an assembly")...whereby the limb bolt itself screws into and through the riser but is of a split bolt design with a dovetail head screw locking feature and?...I liked it...first time I've seen such in this application and thought it a great idea...










And now that I had a working understanding of the limb bolt system?...It was time to clip in my Sky XGM 30#/Med limbs, string it up, brace it out, adjust the tiller to even and check balance again...which saw the upper limb tip at about a 45deg angle towards me...but with this being such a light weight rig?...(hence the "L" suffix)...all it took was my 8"/9oz PSE Deuce stab with a 1"/1oz cap weight and bam...the 9"/10oz stab leveled her right out to perfect balance in the bow hand and here she is...










A $140 brand new riser with a set of Sky XGM limbs I bought used in the classifieds here for $175?....not to shabby at all for $320 total and surely has a spot on my wall...










Due to the rain?...I haven't shot it yet so nothing to report there as of this posting but what I can tell you is this....

1. The Grip Rox!....best way I can describe it?....it's like a jager'ish excel grip.

2. The bow is so light?...without the stab?...general handling of it?...reminds me of an ILF version of my 64" Bear Super K...and drawing it?...with a way better grip shape and far more stability and easier point-ability due too it's heavily deflexed riser.

Initial Opinion?: 

If you were in the market for a starter bow for someone this risers price point, design and features make it a no brainer especially when one takes into consideration that it offers up an LLA system to deal with what might be "Slightly Off" econo limbs.

I also believe it would make a great foundation for the hunter on a budget who's content hunting with 40# limbs and I for one am.

All I got for the moment but no doubt I'll be back with a shooting report soon and yes...I'm happy I grabbed one. 

Thanks for reading and looking, L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Just a reminder JINKS, don't eat the silica gel that came with your riser.

:zip:

KPC


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

If only it came in matte black


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

If it only came in LH.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

There are some really good bargains in ILF risers. The trickle down theory works well in this area. Cutting edge technology just a few years ago is available for a fraction of the original cost and the best thing is that the bows that do work their way down are usually the best designs and geometry. But, if a guy has a WF19 and a set of Sky premium limbs - why would you be buying with this? Could really be bad if you shoot better scores with this bow than your top of the line rig!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

centershot said:


> But, if a guy has a WF19 and a set of Sky premium limbs - why would you be buying with this? Could really be bad if you shoot better scores with this bow than your top of the line rig!


I guess the best way I can answer that is by reflecting on my competitive compound days...back when I always maintained and shot two bows...a slightly shorter, higher poundage speed bow for 3D/Hunting and a slightly longer lower poundage bow for all day shooting and Field Archery events...much is the same between these two rigs but really?...don't see myself doing much field archery...so I have about 1/3rd the investment hut scored myself a very nice paper rig on the cheap.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Good looking bow Jinks......My SF Premium + riser arrived yesterday and when I get the limbs I will photo the rig and show ya how it came out.....Kinda wish I had the black riser.....Mine is dark RED.......the limbs are Premium + also and mostly black.......


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

JINKSTER said:


> I guess the best way I can answer that is by reflecting on my competitive compound days...back when I always maintained and shot two bows...a slightly shorter, higher poundage speed bow for 3D/Hunting and a slightly longer lower poundage bow for all day shooting and Field Archery events...much is the same between these two rigs but really?...don't see myself doing much field archery...so I have about 1/3rd the investment hut scored myself a very nice paper rig on the cheap.


Depending on what organization's rules you go by (or if you care) - the addition of a 12" stabilizer can really make one of these Oly risers shoot nice. On par with some very specialized Barebow weighted risers without the specialized prices. My personal best score came from a $250 bow (limbs and riser brand new).


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

rembrandt said:


> Good looking bow Jinks......My SF Premium + riser arrived yesterday and when I get the limbs I will photo the rig and show ya how it came out.....Kinda wish I had the black riser.....Mine is dark RED.......the limbs are Premium + also and mostly black.......


Thanks Rem...looking forward to seeing yours as well...I know this...for what I paid VS what I got?...I think I just became a serious SF/W&W fan...and if this rig shoots 1/2 as good as it looks?...I'll probably have to at least taste some of their higher level offerings...just to see what's out there...and for some reason?....I'm thinking that one day I'm going to wind up with their equivalent of a W&W Inno level bow. 



centershot said:


> Depending on what organization's rules you go by (or if you care) - the addition of a 12" stabilizer can really make one of these Oly risers shoot nice. On par with some very specialized Barebow weighted risers without the specialized prices. My personal best score came from a $250 bow (limbs and riser brand new).


Trent...I just installed the mag flipper and plunger that came with this riser and it's all set up and ready to shoot...eyeballed my .800 spine vap arrows...tweaked the flipper to center the micro shafts on the plunger and minutes away from taking my first few shots with it and?....for the above mentioned reasons you pointed out?...

I'm almost afraid to shoot it! :laugh:

But we must remember what we so often times seem to forget...like you so eloquently pointed out above without actually saying it?...

"It's not The Bow...it's the Indian Behind The String!"

but then again?...it never seems to hurt to be the one that has the coolest looking, sweetest shooting bow in the tribe! 

and now?....off too the backyard! :laugh:

wish me luck...or something...I guess. L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay....just got back from my first date night with the SF Axiom+ L 21" riser with Sky XGM 30# Mediums and I'm going to let the pix do most of the talking here cause I'm wore out! LOL!

The first order of business was to install the magnetic flipper rest and plunger button that came with this $139.99 riser and I even tossed on my homemade braided leather wrist sling so I could let the bow do it's thing (so to speak) through initial tuning...It's doning a 8"/9oz PSE Deuce w/ a 1"/1oz cap/end weight to make a 9"/10oz stab that has it perfectly balanced with just an extremely slow and slight roll forward at the shot.

The Limb Bolts: Are at 1 turn out up top and 1 1/2 turn out below for even tiller of 6 1/4"s with a 7 7/8ths" BH.

It is strung with a 61" Flemish Twist String made up of 14 stands of BCY-X with halo center serving regulated too .100" diameter to fit my Large Groove Vap Gnocks all of which is resulting in a 64"/28# Bow...so I feel it safe to presume that the limb pad angles of this riser will...*"Yield Poundage As Marked"*on any given set of limbs that are based on a 25" riser....and here it is ready to shoot with my initial..."eyeball state of tune"...










Anxious to see how close I was?...(and if by some strange chance I hit that magic tune by eye)...this was the first group shot at 12yds...if you follow the fletched shafts CCW?...that was the order they were shot with the bare shaft last and flying very "nock high and right"...










so I could see I had my tuning work cut out for me and not wanting to dally?...got right to it by first locking out the plunger with a toothpick...by simply removing the screw...insert the toothpick...snap it off level....remove...break off a bit of the tip to make room for the set-screw to start and lock the plunger outwards....and now?..."The Real Tuning"...could begin...










I first adjusted my tie-on nocking points to achieve level bare shaft flight and then it took two full turns of the plunger body inward towards the riser wall to get this sort of bare shaft flight at 1, 3, 5, 10, 12, and 15yds...










and here's what the groups looked like after removing the toothpick and setting the plunger spring tension towards the stiff side....










(2) turns out on the plungers spring tension and 5 minutes later?...I was getting fletched/bare grouping like this...










shot a few more "Victory Groups" and the sun was headed down...the skeeters was gett'in frisky and it was time to call it quits and come inside to post this. LOL!

Oh yeah...how'd it shoot?...I guess the best way I could describe that is like this....

It shot like a $600 bow I paid $300 for and the $139.99 SF Axiom 21" riser has already been worth the price of admission...heck...there's folks out there paying that for a high end plunger and flipper rest! LOL!

Hope you enjoyed and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Not bad Jinks.......at anchor, what did you say the DW was? If you can maintain that at 20yds, your in business.......

Dave


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

rembrandt said:


> Not bad Jinks.......at anchor, what did you say the DW was? If you can maintain that at 20yds, your in business.......
> 
> Dave


I've got right at or within a 1/2 pound of....28#s OTF.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

I also believe it would make a great foundation for the hunter on a budget who's content hunting with 40# limbs and I for one am.
Is there a draw weight restriction along with the riser?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Belicoso said:


> I also believe it would make a great foundation for the hunter on a budget who's content hunting with 40# limbs and I for one am.
> Is there a draw weight restriction along with the riser?


SF's website says 40#s max...but members have already been putting 50# limbs on without issue...much like Hoyts excel.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

JINKSTER said:


> SF's website says 40#s max...but members have already been putting 50# limbs on without issue...much like Hoyts excel.


I see ,it´s probably more a warranty/company safety issue than a strength issue.
Many wooden risers aren´t as strong as the Excel riser,having much stronger limbs installed.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Belicoso said:


> I see ,it´s probably more a warranty/company safety issue than a strength issue.
> Many wooden risers aren´t as strong as the Excel riser,having much stronger limbs installed.


Truth of the matter is?.... (and many folk aren't aware of this)...a modern aluminum die cast object is just as stable as one machined of bullet T6..6061...iow's....a modern die cast riser will exhibit no more "Deflection" than a machined one...and the numbers one would reference for this controlling characteristic fall under the test results of...

"MODULOUS OF ELASTICITY"


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Belicoso said:


> I see ,it´s probably more a warranty/company safety issue than a strength issue.
> Many wooden risers aren´t as strong as the Excel riser,having much stronger limbs installed.


Truth of the matter is?.... (and many folk aren't aware of this)...a modern aluminum die cast object is just as stable as one machined of bullet T6..6061...iow's....a modern die cast riser will exhibit no more "Deflection" than a machined one...and the numbers one would reference for this controlling characteristic fall under the test results of...

"MODULOUS OF ELASTICITY" 

*NOTE:* I would add though that I personally would NOT EXCEED THE MANUFACTURER SPECS"... with this riser like many do with Hoyts excel...because while the excel sports steel limb bolts?...the SF AXIOM 21 DOES NOT!!!

And the axioms limb bolts seem to be made of plated cast aluminum and if I had to pick a spot that tool is riser would most likely fail over exceeding weight specs?...the limb bolts would be that spot.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I am still reluctant to try limbs above mfgr recommendation, so for now, I will have to stick to the Titan II. Unless I can find a used Titan III.
Shame about the limb weight restriction as I have a set of Borders that would scale about 49#-52# (maxed) on this riser.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Bill - Could one switch out the limb bolts and locking set screw for steel? On your one picture it shows a wedge locking system in the current set up. I would think one could pick up a steel limb bolt and a steel set screw (non wedge system) and it would still work.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Fastenal will probably have any type screw you need but I'm not sure about the limb bolt.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Jinks....I see the Axiom has the SF new pocket system ( a lot deeper than my older riser) like the ones on the SF Premium.+....here is mine.....


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Arron & Rem...thanks but one?...I have no ambition to shoot over 40#s off this riser...to the point that I don't view it as a limitation in any way and what we need to remember here is that the primary mission of the engineers who designed this riser was to create great shooting 21" riser of a heavily deflexed geometry and make it...."light".

I would venture to think that shooting heavier than 40#s off this 2 lb riser?...would become "harsh shooting" at some point...and besides that?...(if not "because" of that)...if I ever should have the desire to shoot over 40#s? ....it will be off my WF19. 

This SF Axiom 21" rig is what it is for me...an inexpensive, lightweight 21" riser that offers all the bells, whistles and adjustability of the big boy risers at a fraction of the cost...it will make a great target/play/form bow for me just the way it is.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

W&W has a history of their alloy bolts breaking/stripping. I would most certainly not adjust tiller when strung on that riser.

-Grant


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> W&W has a history of their alloy bolts breaking/stripping. I would most certainly not adjust tiller when strung on that riser.
> 
> -Grant


Grant...Yep...but I'd like to revise your statement to read...

_*"W&W CUSTOMERS":*have a history of stripping their alloy bolts on their risers."_


as I already got a "Heads-Up" about that as?...*if you don't un-string the bow?*...even though you may (or may not have in some cases) loosened the locking screw enough?....with string tension still on the bolt?...where the threads are still under string tension?...even though that locking screw is loosened the "Splaying Feature" in the actual limb bolt doesn't fully relax as the threads are still under tension...(I didn't get told all of that...that's just what I think I know from being around similar systems in aerospace)...then again?...it seems a lot gets lost in translation with the manuals as it doesn't tell the consumer to un-string the bow until the end of the instructions..here's the link to the SF Axiom Owners Manual download...first paragraph...last 5 words they tell you?...

*"while the bow is unstring."*..and yes...just like that. LOL!

here...

http://www.sf-archery.com/pdf/sf-archery_manual_axiom.pdf

so combine those sort of loosely translated instructions with ******** like us that could screw up a steel ball if left alone with it long enough and?...

yep...you're right. 

But no matter...I'm extremely impressed with what W&W/SF has offered up here and feel it a God Send for folks like...

Parents on a limited budget with a house full of competitive young teens....small stature folks who are physically challenged to support a 3#-5# riser...and old cusses like me with worn out arthritic joints who want a lightweight plinker to play with....and I feel whatever offers more opportunity to grow our sport and keep the tradition alive?..is a good thing...I hope the SF Axiom+ L 21" riser has a long and loved marketing life cause for $139.99? :thumbs_up SF! :cool2:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

No doubt Sabastien Flute has made a major market impact, providing good quality equipment at a reasonable price. They started by choosing the best vendor source by product, whether limbs, risers, sights, stabs, tabs, etc. Win Win made their limb and probably risers also. SF finally replaced the old KAP line and actually pushed the from front line WW stuff. Good to hear that you like the product.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> No doubt Sabastien Flute has made a major market impact, providing good quality equipment at a reasonable price. They started by choosing the best vendor source by product, whether limbs, risers, sights, stabs, tabs, etc. Win Win made their limb and probably risers also. SF finally replaced the old KAP line and actually pushed the from front line WW stuff. Good to hear that you like the product.


I've read about SF and how they have redone the riser and limbs.....most of the changes are in the riser with the deeper pockets and design of the riser itself...I understand the only difference between the Premium + limbs and the Premium limbs is the décor on the limbs....I would have gone with the Premium Limbs except the Premium limbs was not available in 30lbs........


----------

